# Finished my viv, opinions?



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

I finally finished the majority of the work on my viv this weekend. I still have to install my misting system and I've ordered a few broms and things. This is my first build so I'm excited to get it completely finished and give my 4 d azureus access to their new home. How long do I need to let it settle before they can safely be released?

Thanks,
Jeremy

terrarium construction :: MOV02983.flv video by orangeguardguy - Photobucket


----------



## maych27 (Mar 12, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks great. I am sure your frogs will do well in there! I generally let the viv get established at least a month before adding frogs. I honestly don't think this is all that necessary for the frogs safety so long as everything cured properly, more for the plants getting established before frogs jump all over them. This is not as important with small darts though. Either way, I always change the water before adding the frogs, just in case there is something lingering from the construction process. 

Good luck.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Great job! Really nice for your first tank.

Personally, I would seed it with springtails and isopods and add a layer of leaf litter. Wait a couple weeks for the bugs to get established and add the frogs. Especially if you have young azureus, they will appreciate the extra smaller feeders.

Keep posting pics as it grows in!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Be careful with the plant in the last pic in the water, it can easily overtake your viv. But overall I like the hard scape.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I may have missed the size, so I'll ask--is that a 40?


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

I ordered some springtails today and will dump them in when they arrive. Is the leaf litter for them to hide under? I thought they burrowed into the substrate. I even added some charcoal underneath the soil layer and a bit mixed in.

Don't worry about the pennywort, I have experience keeping it in check from my other viv and aquairums. 

This tank is a 55g I think. I got it used off craigslist but I've seen it in stores and am pretty sure it's 55g.

Thanks for all the wonderful comments. I had so much fun with this one I am already thinking about another!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I love it! I agree that some leaf litter and springtails will be the cherry on top for your viv . 

You can check the size of your aquarium here: Aquarium dimensions - reference
If it's an odd size you can always go here: Quick Calculator for Aquariums


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is outstanding my friend. You must have been lurking for quite a few months in order to gain enough knowledge to complete this. haha


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

nice work, i really like the layout of the tank, i agree with the leaf litter, or riccia might look nice as well, also maybe some large broms in the background to fill in all the empty space? but id wait to see how it fills in first before i did that...overall very nice work


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW. Staying home from work with my credit card is very very very dangerous. I just ordered some miniature orchids and I sent an email on Dischidias. Yikes, but gotta fill that negative space.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Today I got a couple plants in the mail. Neo lili-fire and Neo lili from T&C Terrariums. Got those put in. I also got my spring tails so I layed down some moist moss and found some indian almond leaves I already had and made a little leaf litter area. Then I put the springtails in. I didn't realize they would be as small as they were.

I took a bunch of new pictures mostly because I can't stop staring at the thing. I have more plants coming so I will be updating accordingly. Thanks for looking!




























I call this the tillandsia rack.  I might have to move the one closet to the front. . not getting alot of light.









Hemianthus callitrichoides



























Neoregelia lilliputiana









Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball



























It even came with a growing pup!









Anyone know what this might be? I collected it up near the Oregon border in Crescent City, CA.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks a lot like this that I collected here in Vancouver: 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/3036671626_45865c0f4d_b.jpg

I believe it's either a Dicranum sp. or a Ulota sp. I think Ulota are smaller and yours looks big(ish). I would guess Dicranum. It's a temperate moss and probably will die off after a few months in your viv.


----------



## JLHayes13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow; awesome viv! I have some moss that looks just like that in my first viv and it has been going for over a year now.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

man, I can't wait to see this thing in about 4-6 months... these plants are going to exxxploooode with growth. 

cheers.


----------



## pookiebuttons (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow that's beautiful! You really did an awesome job. I like your drift wood water fall and the branches and everything. Good idea to seed with springtails too. Can't wait to see it in a few months. Did you say you ordered mini-orchids?


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Exquisite. It is a great viv (is this your first?). I love the aesthetics of it, it is very pleasing to the eye and I can't wait to see how these plants grow in and make it even prettier. I especially love that stuff hanging from the one branch over there on the top left. Don't know what it is but it looks really nice and balances out the top of the tank with the bottom. Nice touch.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

pookiebuttons said:


> Wow that's beautiful! You really did an awesome job. I like your drift wood water fall and the branches and everything. Good idea to seed with springtails too. Can't wait to see it in a few months. Did you say you ordered mini-orchids?


Thanks! Yes I did, from Andy's orchids but I haven't heard from them.



maverick3x6 said:


> man, I can't wait to see this thing in about 4-6 months... these plants are going to exxxploooode with growth.
> 
> 
> cheers.


Thanks!!



ZeFrog said:


> Exquisite. It is a great viv (is this your first?). I love the aesthetics of it, it is very pleasing to the eye and I can't wait to see how these plants grow in and make it even prettier. I especially love that stuff hanging from the one branch over there on the top left. Don't know what it is but it looks really nice and balances out the top of the tank with the bottom. Nice touch.


Yes this is my first, thanks! That hangy stuff is a dried lichen I ordered from Black Jungle.

--------

I read a couple threads last night on viv design and I'm wondering if I am using too many plants. This is my first real viv after all so I'm wondering if I should remove some. I got a box of plants from Black Jungle today and I actually pulled a couple things to make room for the new plants rather than just adding them. all I have left is 3 orchids and a couple clippings from Antone coming. Gaaaah! I'm just not sure about all these plants now! As soon as the camera battery finished charging I will upload more pictures so you can see what it looks like today.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are the photos after todays additions. I removed the clump of babys tears and replaced it with a sensitive plant and a cryptanthus. Removed the tillandsia sp. and replaced with Dischidia pectinoides. I laid Microgramma reptans cutting up my waterfall driftwood but Im not sure how to secure it in place. Any ideas? Also any thoughts on the fact that I have a lot of different plant species in there. Help a newb out. 

Microgramma reptans









Assorted brom pup from BG and Dischidia pectinoides









Assorted brom pup from BG









Cryptocorne sp.


















Cryptanthus sp.









Sensitive plant


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW!!! This is ridiculous gorgeous. Amazing and beautiful. I was going to ask is that petrified wood in your enclosure? I have some but was always afraid to use it.

I think I am in a state of shock and awe over this viv but you would never be able to tell right???

; )


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Not only do you have a beautiful viv, but you provided me with the most photos I've ever seen of a mature lilliputiana x fireball cross (and the only pic I've found that allows me to judge it's size)! Huzzah to you my friend .


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks awesome! Cant wait to see it grown in. Hopefully that back wall will fill in nicely, that would look great! Update in a few months for us!


----------



## maych27 (Mar 12, 2009)

not to beat a dead horse... but your viv really does look great! when its grown in it will look amazing, congrats and great job.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

cyberbrat said:


> WOW!!! This is ridiculous gorgeous. Amazing and beautiful. I was going to ask is that petrified wood in your enclosure? I have some but was always afraid to use it.
> 
> I think I am in a state of shock and awe over this viv but you would never be able to tell right???
> 
> ; )


Thank you! That rock I got from a LFS. It was labeled African Cliff rock.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> Not only do you have a beautiful viv, but you provided me with the most photos I've ever seen of a mature lilliputiana x fireball cross (and the only pic I've found that allows me to judge it's size)! Huzzah to you my friend .


Thanks and glad to be of service. 




kamazza said:


> Looks awesome! Cant wait to see it grown in. Hopefully that back wall will fill in nicely, that would look great! Update in a few months for us!


I have a few orchids coming to place on the back wall but I will be done after that.



maych27 said:


> not to beat a dead horse... but your viv really does look great! when its grown in it will look amazing, congrats and great job.


Thanks!


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

New pics, took the fittonia out of the wall pot and put something else there. Used crazy glue for the Microgramma reptans because I read and heard about fish people using this on aquatic plants. Figured if it's safe for fish it'd be safe for the frogs. I am like a 3 year old with the sensitive plant. I keep touching it every time it goes back to normal just to see it squish itself back together.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

really nice. keep up with the updates, I can't wait to see this fill in.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Got my misting system all set up despite my fear of drilling glass. . . check out this thread for pics.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40051-misting-system-setup.html#post356095


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very very nice. Great use of a slope, a rarely used design concept.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

If you look at the last picture a few posts up those baby tears hanging from the wall pot have this weird (not sure what it is but I assume its) mold growing on it. It looks like grey hair??? Any ideas? I will snap a picture really qucikly and post it.

Thanks.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

You did a really nice job with the viv. Im loving the little pond and the plants. Everything looks good. im sure the frogs will love it....


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Got my cuttings from Antone today and isopods from Michael Shrom (really nice guy).

Moved some things around and removed more terrestrial plants.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Still looks wonderful! I love it!


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Got mini orchids from Andy's orchids today and some more broms from Jason.

Dendrobium dichaeoides









Haraella odorata









Dendrobium sp. (mini hasseltii)









Top views



























Brom central.


















Giant red one. LOL No clue on the name.









Full tank shot


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

One of the broms I got from Jason is flowering.














































I got this Dischidia (sp?) from Black Jungle and I didn't think it was going to make it but it looks like part of it is doing well and starting to bloom also.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's already been said... But really, really, really good job. 

Looks awesome.


----------



## arrow-frog-fan (May 15, 2006)

That looks really nice man.. Good job!


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice viv. That Dischidia you got form BJ is Dischidia pectenoides.


----------



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

Watch out with that sensitive plant. I have one in my viv too. After a couple of months or so, when it had grown to about 4 times its original height, it started to grow small, sharp thorns. I think those thorns could be potentially dangerous to a frog.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

That is pretty sick! I cant lie, Im a little jealous ha ha


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

For your first build that is definitly one of the nicest vivs I have seen. I love the pond and the addition of the plants on the background. I think with a nice leaf litter layer your set.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

It's been about a month since I stopped planting this one. . .updated pics.


Some of the plants have gone through some die back and regrowth. Some don't appear to be doing well but some are doing awesome.

My fountain was constantly keeping the creeping fig in the right corner wet so it start to die back. I threw some java moss on it and it seems to have solved that problem.






































Member the little sprigs of HC i put towards the front on the bank of the little pond?
One month ago. . 









Today. . . 









I noticed a little piece of Riccia that came in on my Fittonia from Brian's Tropicals. I left it here on purpose.
One month ago. . 









Today. . . 









Peek-a-boo









I see you.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

wow, i really like it. Those rocks/maybe petrified wood look really natural in there.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it looks great!

Dan


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Your viv looks really good. I love the layout and the pond with the little trickle....


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

i love your tank i want mine to look like that when i strat constructing it but how does your false bottom work ?


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!


I don't have a false bottom. . . just a LECA layer.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

hey hey hey... let's see some progress!


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree. This is a really nice tank, I'd love to see more!


----------



## Hypancistrus (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow! I really like this!

Does the water pool naturally in that corner? Do you have any pumps to move it?


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Is that rope Hoya I see on the ground?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy crap. This I think has become one of my new favorites. The hardscaping in the viv is amazing. Well Done!!


----------



## Yuley (Feb 14, 2013)

I know the OP hasnt posted in quite some time, I was wondering if someone could tell me how to actually build a waterfall/water area like this one?

Cheers


----------

